# Mother's Day Horse Show for my Granddaughter, cuteness overload!



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Arleigh!! Scotty is a fat lard haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Life is easy as a leadline horse, lol!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

That's really cool that you are involving your daughter into the world of horses from 2 weeks old to now and the future! She is a lucky little girl to be able to have herself surrounded with the joys of learning to ride, leadlining and much more to come! Good luck to you both <3


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

She's adorable and love that lead line horse.☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ale said:


> That's really cool that you are involving your daughter into the world of horses from 2 weeks old to now and the future! She is a lucky little girl to be able to have herself surrounded with the joys of learning to ride, leadlining and much more to come! Good luck to you both <3


Granddaughter actually:wink:


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Granddaughter actually:wink:


Oops sorry about that hehe :3 Still that is amazing that you surround your granddaughter with horses like this <3


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Grandpa does his share of influencing her with horses as well, he says girls should be around horses, keeps them away from boys, lol.

She was 2 months old here:


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

how adorable


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Granddaughter actually:wink:



I know. Wares looks like her mummy. she's a hot grannie!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Check is in the mail tinyliny:wink:


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love it!


----------

